

The Wasteful Legacy of Programming as Language - agnstatnd
http://coliveira.net/software/the-wasteful-legacy-of-programming-as-language/

======
mannykannot
Interesting, but I think the author is overlooking the point that we use
programming languages because they are a reasonable, though far from perfect,
match to the way we think about solving problems. Human language is not just a
means of communication, it is our primary medium for conscious thought.

